

Uranium Ore for sale - umangjaipuria
http://www.amazon.com/Uranium-Ore/dp/B000796XXM/

======
mynameishere
Hi, ah...let me have one of those porno magazines, a large box of condoms, a
bottle of old Harper, a couple of those panty shields, and some legal uranium
ore and one of those disposable enemas, ahh, make it two!

~~~
aswanson
Dude, you have to start some blog or something to disseminate more stuff like
this. Classic.

------
jws
Psst... read the customer comments.

